# HELP!! Indoor potty training has reverted



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

I live in an apartment which meant that we had to use indoor options for Skye. She made a year in February and her potty training was to a point where she never had any accidents in the house because she learned early to her indoor spot whenever necessary. For the past 5 days now, she has not used her indoor potty place and has started consistently pottying in an area where she never pottied before. I resorted to crating her at night and taking her to her indoor spot first thing in the morning and nothing. She wont go at all. I don't know what happened when we had been so successful for such a long period and are now back to zero. ANY ADVICE IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!:frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

1stladysoul said:


> I live in an apartment which meant that we had to use indoor options for Skye. She made a year in February and her potty training was to a point where she never had any accidents in the house because she learned early to her indoor spot whenever necessary. For the past 5 days now, she has not used her indoor potty place and has started consistently pottying in an area where she never pottied before. I resorted to crating her at night and taking her to her indoor spot first thing in the morning and nothing. She wont go at all. I don't know what happened when we had been so successful for such a long period and are now back to zero. ANY ADVICE IS GREATLY APPRECIATED!!!!:frusty:


I think, if you go back through older threads, you will find that this set-back at just about a year is really common. I know I was warned about it, but was SURE Kodi was completely reliable&#8230; and guess what? Right around a year, he started having accidents. 

I think in every case where someone has had this happen, going back to closer confinement and supervision for a few weeks has solved the problem pretty quickly. I know it did with Kodi.

I'd also check two things about your indoor potty. First, that it is REALLY clean. Kodi WILL NOT use a "dirty" box. (and dirty can mean one pee spot or one poop) Second, we had a period where he started pooping right beside his box rather than in it. I couldn't figure out what was going on until I watched him one day. I realized that he had grown enough that he couldn't make his "potty dance circle" inside the box. So when the "dance" took him outside the box, if that's when he needed to go, it ended up on the floor rather than in the box. We got a bigger box, one where he can make a complete circle and stay in it, and never had another problem.


----------



## 1stladysoul (May 17, 2013)

Thank you so much for your reply. It saddens me to have to resort to confining Skye again but if it would get us back to usual habits than I have to do it. Her indoor potty spot is very clean as I clean it after she goes. It is lined with paper and initially I used just a snippet of the soiled paper to get her used to going in this spot. Like I mentioned, we have not had any accidents inside for many many months and now, well... So I will start closer supervision and crating her. I hope this will resolve the situation quickly because I don't know how I am going to sleep at night without my snuggle bunny. Thanks so very much again!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

1stladysoul said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. It saddens me to have to resort to confining Skye again but if it would get us back to usual habits than I have to do it. Her indoor potty spot is very clean as I clean it after she goes. It is lined with paper and initially I used just a snippet of the soiled paper to get her used to going in this spot. Like I mentioned, we have not had any accidents inside for many many months and now, well... So I will start closer supervision and crating her. I hope this will resolve the situation quickly because I don't know how I am going to sleep at night without my snuggle bunny. Thanks so very much again!


I think you will find she turns around quite quickly with a week or two "refresher course"!


----------



## izzy's mom (Apr 5, 2013)

We had a set back at the one year mark as well. Thankfully it was brief and we are back on track now thank goodness. I never tried the indoor potty, we have always gone outside but Izzy still had some accidents. She was so good at telling me that she had to go out and then all of a sudden she would not ask at all, she would just go. Now she is back to asking insistently until she is taken out and is very reliable now at almost 14 months old.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheldon also had a setback at age 11 months. Our indoor potty is in a walk-in shower, and he started pottying in the bathroom, but not the shower. At least he got close....

For a week I kept the door of the bathroom closed and took him there deliberately with yummy treats in hand to practice getting it right. He's back on track now.

Who knows what goes through those little heads.


----------



## pihler (Dec 13, 2013)

Our little girl is only 4 months old and we are having problems with her pooping in the house. We take her outside, keep her out for 15 to 20 minutes. She does several pees but except for first thing in the morning she seems to keep her poos until she gets back inside. We have tried the crating and leash most of the day. Some days it works others it doesn't? She is sometimes only inside for a few minutes then finds a spot to do her poop? Very frustrating to say the least. Not sure how to correct this?? Suggestions welcome!


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, we have the exact same situation with Mucho at 11 months.

He was 100% trustworthy and suddenly for the last couple of weeks we've been having an accident almost every day. We've never caught him in the act so we can't really fix things.

He's also started marking around the house. I think it might be related with our daily off-leash walks where he marks wherever he wants - much as I enjoyed those, I've reverted back to leash walking so I can direct him to where it's ok to mark, and stop him otherwise.

Do you suggest that we should go back to crates and ex-pens, restricting his home access until we feel a bit more confident?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sadly, This regression is REALLY quite common with this breed, there are many..many threads and you just have to go back to basics and get through it. Not sure if it is their 'adolescent' rebellion or what, but it too shall pass..


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I can also relate to your problem. I have actually found myself starting new potty areas  I found if you can really clean the area they had the accident you will have better success. Some like to smell their sent and will go back their because their smell is their. This is a good recipe for cleaning urine smell.
This works on cat and dog urine odors.

Vinegar
Water
Baking soda
Hand dishwashing detergent
Hydrogen peroxide
Mix up a solution that’s half water and half white vinegar. You can keep it in a spray bottle for repeat usage.

After you blot up all of the pet urine that you can with paper towels, really soak the spot with the water/vinegar solution.
Let the cleaning solution soak in for a few minutes and then blot it up with more paper towels.
Get some exercise and take out your pet owner frustration by really dancing on those paper towels!
After the spot is dry, or near dry, dump a good amount of baking soda on the spot.
Mix up half a cup of peroxide and a teaspoon of the dishwashing detergent and, wearing rubber gloves, pour some on the baking soda and rub some of that mixture right into the spot.
After you think you’ve got it really mixed into the carpet, get a toothbrush or scrub brush and rub it in some more.
Blot some more and voila! No more pet odor!


----------



## orestis (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Suzi - this will come handy in the winter - hopefully by then things will be better. Right now we have just tiles so it's a bit easier to remove the odors with vinegar, I hope.


----------



## Miss Rosa (Jan 22, 2014)

*I hope everything goes well for you-*

I know it can be frustrating when you feel that you are successful about something with your pet and then they revert. I feel that animals can sense things that are going on with us and then they start doing things they shouldn't do. Maybe something has changed in your environment? Be patient and give your baby a lot of love.


----------

